# Frog meet.



## ggazonas

If there is enough interest I’m willing to have a frogmeet at my place. I use to do one every year but I haven’t done one in a while. I live outside of Philadelphia

If interested let me know. 

Thanks

George


----------



## RobJersey

I’d be down.. I’m in jersey just outside Trenton.


----------



## Philsuma

I would go.....depends when


----------



## thedudeabides

I'd try and make it if you'd have me.


----------



## ggazonas

It’s open to all froggers. 

I’m also open to dates. I’m figuring after the holidays mos likely. Maybe the second weekend in January?


----------



## Zippy

I’d be up for it post Holliday.


----------



## RobJersey

I’m in as long as I’m free.


----------



## rjs5134

You can probably count me and 2 others in if schedules work...


----------



## Cawdeen

I’m in the philly area and would be interested in a meet up


----------



## johnachilli

I'd be interested.


----------



## ggazonas

I’m think Saturday afternoon. Either the 18th or 25th of January. 

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Zippy

The 18th works for me.


----------



## Philsuma

Jan 18th (Sat) would work for me.

Make sure you post on FB and let Julio and the NYC crew know. They will want to have an auction for sure.

I could bring about a dozen obligates for sale/trade.

Looks like it's shaping up nicely.


----------



## Jwiley

I would be happy to attend. Both dates work for me.


----------



## Jonas35

In the Philly area too, I would be interested


----------



## hypostatic

dang, I'll be away on vacation =/


----------



## Julio

let me know date and i will try and make it if i am in town


----------



## Philsuma

Julio said:


> let me know date and i will try and make it if i am in town


Need you there to run the auction Bruh.


----------



## Julio

Philsuma said:


> Need you there to run the auction Bruh.


lol..... i will see depends if i am in town.


----------



## ggazonas

Looks like it’ll be the 18th of January then.


----------



## hypostatic

Philsuma said:


> Need you there to run the auction Bruh.


No one runs a frog auction like Julio


----------



## oddlot

I’m in, Sheridan is a maybe for right now


----------



## ggazonas

I’m glad we are getting some interest. Look forward to seeing everyone


----------



## Philsuma

George, are you on Facebook?

Mewe ?

https://mewe.com/group/5cbf5cae11a1c80e45c14f4b

If you want me to make posts ref your meet, LMK. Won't do it without your perm.

~Phil


----------



## ggazonas

Phil

I posted it on the mid Atlantic dendrobates Facebook page. Your welcome to post it on other platforms if you’d like.


----------



## johnachilli

This getting pretty close!

Thanks in advance for hosting us, George.

I can bring the following:

0.0.2 R fantastica nominal $220
1.0 R imitator varadero $80
1.0 D tinctorius oyapok $80
0.2 D tinctorius powder blue $75 each

Willing to trade for just about anything but extra interested in:
male variabilis highland
female imitator varadero
female tinctorius oyapok
male pumilio rambala 
male pumilio puerto viejo

I also have 1-2 Giant Orange starter isopod cultures I loved to trade for dwarf isos

I can take a bunch of clippings on these to bring:
Begonia thelmae
Begonia withlacoochee
Scindapsus pictus
Philodendron Brandtianum
Philodendron scandens micans
Cissus Discolor

Would love to trade for some other plants or will give to those interested just let me know.
I got you covered George.

Can't Wait!

John


----------



## oddlot

I have a bunch of different isopods I can bring. Some are rare. I’ll try and put a list together. Pm me if you’re looking for something in particular. 

I can bring some yellow terribilis froglets. I’m open to trades for something I don’t have. I have some geckos and other goodies available too. Looking forward to this. It’s been a long time since we had a meet. Thanks for hosting George!


----------



## RobJersey

I’m not quite ready for trades of anything good.. i have a few bromeliad pups that may be ready none named. I just used all my clippings setting up a xl viv. But I’d love to come and check out your frogs and meet everyone. Only thing breeding right now are bicolors and I stopped pulling the eggs because they refuse to stop.


----------



## ggazonas

This meet is coming up quick. I’m trying to get an idea of how many people may be coming. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Zippy

Count me in!


----------



## RobJersey

I’ll be there. Solo


----------



## SMenigoz

miss you guys!


----------



## johnachilli

Ill be there


----------



## Philsuma

I'll be there...maybe Craig will ride along.

I'll have some small and large obligates available and clippings.

See if I can print out a pic of Scott Menigoz to display so we can pretend he's there too.


----------



## Julio

might not be able to make it


----------



## ggazonas

Julio. If you don’t make it we will get a picture of you and put it next to Scott so if feels like you’re there as well


----------



## oddlot

Julio has to go. Or who’s going to do the auction 😜

I can bring some 
yellow terribilis 
Pictus geckos
Terrarium plants. Maybe some biophytum, ficus villosa,and others. 
Isopods, possibly some clown isopods if anyone is interested, 
orange Dalmatian, 
regular Dalmatian
Dairy cow
Dwarf white 
Dwarf purple
Punta Cana
Zebra 
And some others. (We have about 25 species) May just bring some but if there is anything you want pm me so I’m sure I pack them. 
Also we are now officially Pangea dealers if anyone needs Pangea lmk. I may or may not bring some unless there is interest.


----------



## Philsuma

We can skype Julio in...

I'll do it if no one else can/wants to.


----------



## Philsuma

This Sat....always a great friendly meet with lots of vivaria and animals to see. 

if you are close enough and have the time, don't miss it.


----------



## ggazonas

For those who don’t know or don’t remember our address is

232 Wyncote road
Jenkintown PA 19046

My number if you need to call is 908 3091844.


----------



## Zippy

What time will it start?


----------



## rjs5134

I will be there.

I have a few standard imi's and varadero imi's, a couple standard leucs and plenty of halloween hisser roaches if anyone is interested.


----------



## ggazonas

The meet starts at noon. 

The weather for Saturday looks wintry. If it looks like it could be bad I would prefer to push it to Sunday to make it easier for travel. Let me know what you guys think. If no one is concerned about the weather I’m fine with keeping it for Saturday.


----------



## Philsuma

looks like 37F temps, so doubt it will lay.

and they aren't calling for any large accumulation are they?


----------



## ggazonas

There could be a decent from end dump while temps are below freezing. Snow is suppose to start Friday night. 

If it becomes a concern we can discuss further otherwise I’m fine with keeping it as planned.


----------



## Philsuma

yeah, now I'm hearing some appreciable accumulation on Sat. probably sloppy and may be worse for those coming from the north and north west.

May wanna move it to Sunday.....your call G.


----------



## ggazonas

I will wait until Thursday to make that decision. Seems that is when we will have a better idea, but it’s looking like a wintry mess for sure. Thursday I’ll make the call if it needs to moved. Hopefully this doesn’t affect to many people from coming. Thanks


----------



## ridinshotgun

Man it has been several years. Some of those without frogs (getting back into it though) and I wish I could get up to PA for this but too much going on right now to make it. Hope you guys have fun and hopefully the next one I can make it!


----------



## johnachilli

Sunday is fine if that works better with the weather.


----------



## ggazonas

Due to the widespread winters weather we are expecting Saturday I’ve decided to move the meeting to Sunday January 19th. Hopefully this is to much of an inconvenience for anyone. Sunday is looking to be a much better day for traveling.


----------



## rjs5134

Looks like I'm out. My son has an afternoon hockey game Sunday.


----------



## Zippy

I can still make it for Sunday.


----------



## ggazonas

Just a reminder the meet will be on Sunday instead of Saturday due to the winters weather Saturday.


----------



## RobJersey

I can’t make Sunday, unfortunately. Bummed out. Hopefully we can do this again.


----------



## rjs5134

Gonna go to the NJ Orchid Society show and sale at Rutgers on Saturday instead. Enjoy the meet on Sunday everyone, maybe next time for me. Thanks for putting it together George.


----------



## Philsuma

looking for feeders - melano,Hyd various types to add diversity.

I'll bring a large amount of uncommon to rare large sized clippings to trade for feeders straight up.


----------



## RobJersey

My Sunday plans canceled so I should be able to go now.. I could make up one culture of each hyd, Mel, and goldens if you’d like. If you need producing ones I can grab an older one.


----------



## RobJersey

Interested in the following..

male bicolor (Blackfoot) 
Female a. Pepperi orange head
Phyllobates aurotaenia green
P. Terribilis (any groups)
Basti pair 

First time going to one of these, so not sure if people just bring what they have or you work out things before hand.


----------



## ggazonas

Most people work out deals ahead. Sometimes people will bring stuff. 

As far as your list I’m working with green auroteanea and have a young group I’m growing up. Not sure if I want to sell them yet. We can talk about it tomorrow. 

The pepperi may be harder buy. Haven’t seen many lately and I’ve been looking for those.


----------



## RobJersey

ggazonas said:


> Most people work out deals ahead. Sometimes people will bring stuff.
> 
> As far as your list I’m working with green auroteanea and have a young group I’m growing up. Not sure if I want to sell them yet. We can talk about it tomorrow.
> 
> The pepperi may be harder buy. Haven’t seen many lately and I’ve been looking for those.


I have a calling male but no eggs yet. I look forward to meeting you and everyone else tomorrow!


----------



## johnachilli

ISO....
Female Varadero
Male variabilis highland
Male Chazuta
Female oyapok
Male Rambala
Male Puerto Viejo

Thanks! See you All tomorrow!


----------



## Philsuma

Bringing:

sexed adult and sub adult spotted eldorado pumilio (the good type of eldorado)

Sexed adult Golfito grannies

unsexed solarte pumilio

unsexed old line red head

unsexed alto tamba sylvatica

SEXED pair of nice blue oophaga vicentei


----------



## RobJersey

Thank you to George and mrs. George (I suck with names) for hosting us today. I had a really good time. Hope we can do these more regularly!


----------



## Zippy

Thanks for opening your house to our meet. Met some nice people and learned a few tricks with film canisters I’d never thought about. Hope to see an event again in the future.

Thanks again,
Pete


----------



## Zippy

This is the small begonia I was talking about to the gent I got the isopods from


----------



## ggazonas

Thank you to everyone who came. It was our pleasure to host. Hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## Philsuma

Thanks for hosting G. Great time meeting many new faces.

Interesting to see your empty silverstonei tank. I'll have to see if I can help you fill that with some neonates...say...june-ish.


----------



## ggazonas

Thanks again to everyone who showed again. It was good to see all of you. It was also great to meet some new froggers as well.


----------



## johnachilli

Thanks again for having us George and good to see/meet you all!


----------

